
Show HN: Simple project planning / task organiser - edcr
Hi,<p>This isn&#x27;t quite finished but I wanted to see if I could get some early feedback?<p>The idea is a simple task organiser with a timer and a way to estimate how long a project will take.<p>Do you think this would bhave useful? I&#x27;m thinking more single developer or maker:<p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ticktockdone.com&#x2F;app2.html" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ticktockdone.com&#x2F;app2.html</a><p>Thanks!
======
brudgers
If the goal is to share the tool with other people, I would recommend
describing its design assumptions or providing a 'story' about someone using
ticktocdone successfully...not necessarily a true story, but something made up
that shows people the why and how it works...this might also resolve the
business logic.

Good luck.

~~~
edcr
Thanks I'll do that!

